
TV has license to kill movies at iTunes, Netflix - raganwald
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10119509-93.html
======
dhimes
What puzzles me is so confusing that I don't even know if it is on-topic or
off-topic: the NFL keeps the networks from showing certain games. WTF? how do
they make money keeping their product from people who want it? We're way past
"scarcity" (in the Gladwell sense) here.

~~~
Ezra
They don't withhold the product from people who want it. They withhold it from
people who want it for "free" (ignoring FOX, and NBC's (or whoever's) billion
dollar deals to show the NFL on their networks).

They have a myriad of services such as NFL Network, Sunday Ticket, etc. that
give people a chance to see any game they want... for money.

Think iTunes. It's not that Apple doesn't want you to have access to any mp3
you want, it's that they want you to get it from them... for money.

The NFL is pretty good at making (a lot of) money for pretty much everyone
involved.

~~~
dhimes
I still don't follow. Wouldn't the NFL get more money if Fox shows two games
in my local market instead of one? I guess the obvious answer is no, they
would not. But it's not clear to me why not. And I'm not picking a fight
here-- I really don't understand it.

------
raganwald
I'm beginning to think that the movie "Dumb and Dumber" began its life as a
documentary about the Hollywood marketing and distribution business.

